# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Popular or well-known comics you just couldn't get into?

## Dr. Skeleton

Were there comics that were actually quite popular or had a lot of critical acclaim that you just somehow couldn't get into whether it was lack of interests or just not your cup of tea?  Or if you just picky?  I know there's been quite a few for me, as sometimes, I'm hard to please.  Doesn't necessarily mean I hate the characters either.  Here's a few books and characters that just never sparked my interests:

Conan
Cerebus
Grendel
Valiant Titles
Bone
Lady Death
Thunderbolts
New Warriors
The Runnaways
Miracleman
Love & Rockets
Elfquest

----------


## Lindsey

Deadpool
The Walking Dead
Star Wars
Saga

----------


## Alan2099

Just about anything from marvel's Ultimate line.   It was just packed with unlikable A-holes sitting around talking in badly designed costumes with a huge amount of edgy applied over the top.

----------


## Dr. Skeleton

> Just about anything from marvel's Ultimate line.   It was just packed with unlikable A-holes sitting around talking in badly designed costumes with a huge amount of edgy applied over the top.


That's another I bowed out.

----------


## Babylon23

100 Bullets
The Boys
Love and Rockets
Brian Bendis' Avengers
Warren Ellis' Thunderbolts

----------


## Gaius

The Walking Dead, though this goes for just about anything zombie related.

----------


## Thudpucker

Sweet Tooth. I started reading it when it first came out but I dropped it after after a few issues. I hadn’t given it any more thought until the TV adaptation came out. I actually enjoyed the TV show so I decided to give the comics another try but, again, the comic didn’t work for me.

----------


## Sutekh

Sandman Mystery Theatre.  I had friends rave about it, and it just never grabbed me.  I didn't hate it or anything, it was just not my thing.

----------


## green_garnish

Superman (though I enjoyed pre-1950 character)
X-Men
Deadpool
Slott Spider-Man

----------


## Jely4me

Grant Morrison.

----------


## captchuck

The Punisher
Lobo
Nick Fury (The original 1960's version)

----------


## CosmiComic

On the Marvel side: Fantastic Four, some recent X-Men, Hawkeye & Black Widow

----------


## Xheight

> Were there comics that were actually quite popular or had a lot of critical acclaim that you just somehow couldn't get into whether it was lack of interests or just not your cup of tea?  Or if you just picky?  I know there's been quite a few for me, as sometimes, I'm hard to please.  Doesn't necessarily mean I hate the characters either.  Here's a few books and characters that just never sparked my interests:
> 
> Conan
> Cerebus
> Grendel
> Valiant Titles
> Bone
> Lady Death
> Thunderbolts
> ...


I would like to single out Love & Rockets as an example of Continuity crumble.   Characters, story and all kinds of development are hallmarks of good fiction yet how sustainable are these even outside of the nitpicky nerd-veses of superhero comics?

----------


## MRP

I've given each of these a try, sometimes multiple tries, and I just couldn't get into them. 

Preacher (or any non-war comic by Ennis)
100 Bullets
Spawn (or any of the early Image titles)
Valiant
Hickman's FF, Avengers or X-Men
Walking Dead
Deadpool
Lumberjanes


that said, there were a lot of books I wasn't into initially that have since become favorites having tried them again at a different point in life where my experiences had broadened and my tastes evolved. Those on the list however, haven't achieved that. Conversely, there are a lot of books I used to be really into  that just don't do it for me anymore and disappointed upon revisiting them. 

-M

----------


## K7P5V

Fraction's _HawkGuy_. Tried out the 1st issue back in 2012, but came to the conclusion that it just wasn't for me.  :Frown:

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

The Boys
Preacher
Locke & Key
Air
Morning Glories
Nowhere Men
Revival
Fatale
Low
Wytches
Something is Killing the Children
Ms. Marvel (Kamala)

----------


## 80sForever

Conan
All Valiant 
Deadpool
Marvel 2099
Sandman Mystery Theatre
The Kents
House of Secrets (all volumes)
Lobo
War, western, romance, and monsters genres
Hellblazer
Swamp Thing
Most mutant spin-off titles

----------


## albert

I've always been a fan of comics but some I just couldn't get into.

The first one is the comics about superheroes. I'm not really into the superhero genre and I found it hard to connect with these characters. The same goes for comics like X-Men or Spiderman.

The second one is manga, which is a type of Japanese comic book that can be translated as "comics" in English. It's much more difficult to get into manga than American comics because these stories are meant to be read from left to right, which makes it harder for readers who don't know how to read the manga yet. For such reader, I will suggest https://mangatoon.mobi/en/genre website as it follows a much better approach.

----------


## Bryan

G.I. Joe
Punisher
Swamp Thing
Deadpool
Sandman
Spawn
Thunderbolts
Suicide Squad
ROM

----------


## DanMad1977

Too many

Lobo (awful character and totally boring)
Grendel 
Hellboy 
Legion of Superheros
Monstress from Image

----------


## faisalcba

Flash (2016)
Hellboy and the B.P.R.D
Savage Avengers (2022)
Spider-Man 2099
Flashpoint: Beyond.

----------


## Frobisher

> I've given each of these a try, sometimes multiple tries, and I just couldn't get into them. 
> 
> Preacher (or any non-war comic by Ennis)
> 100 Bullets
> Spawn (or any of the early Image titles)
> Valiant
> Hickman's FF, Avengers or X-Men
> Walking Dead
> Deadpool
> ...


All Garth Ennis comics are War comics really imo.

----------


## evolutionaryFan

I really really don't like Wolverine.

----------


## Neha gi

According to the most recently available data, the best-selling American single-issue comic of all time was X-Men #1, which was published in 1991 and has since sold almost 8.2 million copies.

----------


## FFJamie94

I've tried to read a few classic Claremont X-Men books, like Days of Future Past which I read last year. But I find he drowns out so much of his comics in dialogue that I may as well pick up a novel.

I appreciate the stuff he has done, and I've enjoyed his work (God love man kills is a genuine classic), but he doesn't let his comics... breath.
Maybe it's just me with modern day sensibilities, but even old Stan Lee books where he would write like a crazy radio host where entertaining. 
I just find Claremont to be a drag. I get that People like it because they get their monies worth, but for me, the writing is only 50% of a comic and I like to see the art. Bryne is a great artist, I want to see it.

----------


## foysalalam750

1. “Reading with Pictures: Comics That Make Kids Smarter”
2. “Sketch Monsters: Escape of the Scribbles”
3. “Diary of a Wimpy Kid”
4. “Bone”
5. “Calvin and Hobbes”
6. “Archie”
7. “Garfield”
8. “Shen Comix”
9. “Peanuts”
10. “Maus”
11. “Spider-Man”
12. “Watchmen”
13. “The Sandman”
14. “Fables”
15. “Romantically Apocalyptic”
16. “Batman”
17. “Superman”
18. “X-Men”
19. “Ms. Marvel”

----------


## kcomics

> Were there comics that were actually quite popular or had a lot of critical acclaim that you just somehow couldn't get into whether it was lack of interests or just not your cup of tea?  Or if you just picky?



Harley Quinn--it's too much like the Deadpool comics 
Deadpool--it's too zany and random. At first, I enjoyed it, but no, it's not my flavor of humor. 
Joker--the series with someone like Heath Ledger's Joker just makes the Joker look like a simple blood-thirsty thug. This isn't the Joker to me. 

*Series that I thought had potential* 

Redhood and Arsenal/the Outlaws--they occasionally bring back more obscure characters, such as the Earth 3 Joker, Duela Dent, Bizarro, and forgotten Teen Titans characters. 

Countdown Presents--this graphic novel isn't even in print anymore, and it's not available electronically, to my knowledge, but it had some really good ideas. The story that presents the Earth 3 story is pretty nice. I actually wanted to spend more time with the characters, and it's a shame the writers decided to kill off the Earth 3 Joker.

Forever Evil--my only complaint is that Owlman killed off the Earth 3 anti-heroes, so they didn't accompany Owlman to the main Earth to help the Justice League fight him off. Justice League vs. Evil Justice League is a nice concept, but am I the only one who thinks it would have been more fun if the rogues and their anti-hero counterparts also joined forces to fight the Crime Syndicate? 

Gwenpool--you'd think I'd hate something that's basically Deadpool on steroids, but Gwen is just a better character. She's awesome and fully embraces the zaniness of her world. Harley should take tips from her!

----------


## nose norton

The Walking Dead and Saga. The art and the writing puts me off, respectively.

Tintin. Everything about it puts me off, really.

----------


## Timothy Hunter

I want to address a lot of people posting Cerebus on their list. While I love Cerebus, it might be the most difficult "great" comic to get into. The first 24 issues of Cerebus are incredibly unremarkable, being a very amateurish parody of Marvel's Conan. The series hits its peak with High Society and Church and State, but you can't skip to these storylines because the you need to read the first 24 issues to get context for the events of High Society. Afterwards the comic becomes increasingly more and more abstract, with the final batch of issues being a series of glorified essays.

My introduction to Cerebus was Latter Days, often considered by fans to be the worst volume in the series. After multiple attempts I learned to love Cerebus, if not necessarily for the story itself, but for it's sheer ambition and the beautiful art by Dave Sim that gets better and better as the series goes on.

----------


## DanMad1977

> I want to address a lot of people posting Cerebus on their list. While I love Cerebus, it might be the most difficult "great" comic to get into. The first 24 issues of Cerebus are incredibly unremarkable, being a very amateurish parody of Marvel's Conan. The series hits its peak with High Society and Church and State, but you can't skip to these storylines because the you need to read the first 24 issues to get context for the events of High Society. Afterwards the comic becomes increasingly more and more abstract, with the final batch of issues being a series of glorified essays.
> 
> My introduction to Cerebus was Latter Days, often considered by fans to be the worst volume in the series. After multiple attempts I learned to love Cerebus, if not necessarily for the story itself, but for it's sheer ambition and the beautiful art by Dave Sim that gets better and better as the series gors on.


The first 24 issues are funny, and I like them as much as High Society and the later volumes. I don't know where it became unreadable for me, but that was very much later. I still got through it.

----------


## red winter

> I really really don't like Wolverine.


I'm not exactly a big fan but some of his solo stories weren't bad but I can't get into the Post Crisis Batman at all loved the brave and the bold books were my favorites but after 1987 can't stand him but ironically I loved the Amalagm's *DARK CLAW* LOL!

----------


## Captain Britain of Earth 20

The fact both Marvel & DC are guilty of over saturation I got a few:
Deadpool & Harley Quinn both need to be hunted down by every 90's Image superhero team in my opinion
Batman
Superman 
Hulk: loved the Peter David Run but Agents of SMASH made me sick
Tony Stark & Reed Richards: *They make me root for Magneto & Doctor Doom*
Cyclops & Jean Grey: Still trying to think who has more pent up sexual frustration for Wolverine more
Hawkeye:*Roy Harper is better, if he was in Marvel  Black Widow, Spiderwoman, and Mockingbird wouldn't have given him the time of day*

----------


## phonogram12

So, so many...Wish I could say my tastes were more highbrow, but I really don't think they are.

Sandman (although I love the tv show)
Swamp Thing
Saga
League of Extraordinary Gentlemen (Moore's Tom Strong was more my speed)

I'm sure there's more that I'm missing.

----------

